

Cicada 3301 - aroman
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cicada_3301

======
zxlk21e
It seems like it's back:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1mf1io/found_a_small_ro...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1mf1io/found_a_small_room_under_our_house_containing/)

